# fox terrier, border collie mix wire terrier puppy



## cricket54 (Nov 22, 2009)

I had to have my 2 dogs put to sleep because they attacked a neighbor. It broke our hearts, and there was no other choice. The dogs got more and more aggressive towards her after we moved here a yr ago. They went out the door before I could grab them and bit her when she knocked on the door 2 weeks ago. It was the worst thing we have ever had to go through...I still miss them soooo bad. They were a dachshund mix, and german short hair pointer.

But, I then started looking at shelter websites in and around Mississippi after that. I ended up at one 2 hrs away and got an unusual puppy. She is some kind of wire terrier mix, but black and white just like a border collie. She is timid and scared of stuff, but has been in the shelter since she was around 10weeks, and must be 4 to 5 months old. She looks to me like you took a smooth fox terrier, gave it wire-y facial hair, slightly longer hair on the back, but not curly, and ears that stand up instead of fold over like wire hair fox terriers, and you have our "Roda" (husband wanted to call her Yoda, but its a girl!). Shes not really showing any terrier type or border collie wildness behavior. Shes calmer. Very different dog then any dog we have ever had before. None of the info on fox terriers or border collies really apply to her. She gets along fantastically with my daughter's pit bull, blue healer, and collie cattle dog mix dogs who live here, who are much bigger then her. She has some puppy behavior still, but is a bit timid of stuff. Shes doing great house training for a puppy whose been in a shelter a long time. Just don't know what to expect from her, or where to go with training. Shes learned commands like sit and stay pretty good already, picks things up fast. Anybody own a fox terrier, jack russel terrier thats calm like this? She looks related to them, except has the black and white markings of a border collie. My daughter says her running behind us and nipping at our calves like she does sometimes is a classic cattle dog behavior. I'll get my hubby to help me post a pick of her later....

Sharon cricket54


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pictures would DEFINITELY help.

For confidence building, move VERY slowly with training and avoid high stress situations... the more negative encounters the dog has, the longer and longer it will take her to recover - until the point she doesn't recover at all.

Treat and praise ONLY when she is confident and obedient... don't cuddle or sweet talk a timid, shy, or fearful dog as that only encourages them to be that way. If she likes to play fetch, that would be helpful.. praise each time the brings the ball back. Agility training is also great, and something to consider for the future if she IS some of the breeds you think she is... she WILL need the exercise and mental stimulation.

Make sure she gets A LOT of exercise... a damn tired dog can't be too scared of things 

It sounds like she's probably a mutt of a mutt.. I doubt either of her parents were purebred anything, which is common. But she sounds cuuute!*


----------



## cricket54 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Teal, thanks for responding! I am working on getting pictures posted. The puppy is doing very well learning to be house trained. She listens very good and stops right away doing anything we don't want with our just saying no. She gets lots of exercise playing with my daughter's blue heeler, collie mix, and pit bull. Only problems we've had is the pit bull who is 1 yr, is stubborn and doesn't listen all the time, so Roda has picked up on her behavior and doesn't always come when called lately, but is learning. Timid type dogs are not something I am used to so we are learning too on how to respond. I guess its more shyness and some I've talked to have said this is a common trait of border collies. She looks like a terrier, and plays like one making noises rough housing with the pit bull who is a lot bigger, but she doesn't show the hyperness or tenacity of a terrier. I'll try again to post pics today.
Thanks!!!! I certainly don't want to frighten a dog whose already spent a lot of time in a shelter.

Sharon


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2009)

*It sounds like she's coming out of her shell! 

Border collies are very work driven, and aren't much for people skills for the most part. 

You do run the risk of her picking up on bad habits from other dogs that don't have manners. Playing with other dogs is one good form of exercise, but don't underestimate the power of taking her for a walk... not only will it help socialize and build confidence, it will help her bond with you and a bonded dog listens a lot better.

*


----------



## cricket54 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Teal. Not had any luck at posting pics yet. My daughter has a beautiful pit bull thats has a long line of purple and blue ribbons in her heritage, including both her parents. Our pupple has picked up  2 of Merury's bad habbits because she is together with the other 3 dogs a lot, but she does still listen better. Mercury does not come all the time when you call her. She can be obstinate and pesters the cats. We are still working on it with her. Of course our little Roda has seen this and tries to do the same, but usually just saying no and she stops bothering the cat right away. In fact our cat has decided he likes her now and will sit by her. I have not had a lot of luck getting Roda to walk on a leash much because she doesn't want to go out the front door. I swear it seems like shes afraid we are going to take her back to the shelter. The next day after we got her, I put her in the car and she shook the whole time and was so sad. We just took her for a ride, and she was so elated when we got back, she ran for the door. So I try to take her on the leash to my truck for a ride on errands often to help her get over the fear. She sits quietly in the car and doesn't try to get out when I go in a store. I do take her on the leash to the mailbox, but she fights it still. She is coming out of her shell and greets people that come to the house at least. I think it helps her being with the older dogs.

Sharon


----------

